# DIY Box Mod



## Keith Milton (23/2/15)

Hi guys, i have just finished building a dual 18650 box mod and it is good, it is not as neat as i would have wanted it, but for now it will do  And it still needs to be painted

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Ice (23/2/15)

Hi, if i may ask were did u get ur parts like switch and batery holder and 510 topcap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (23/2/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Hi guys, i have just finished building a dual 18650 box mod and it is good, it is not as neat as i would have wanted it, but for now it will do  And it still needs to be painted




Great Job man! That one of the neatest ones i have seen built so far! Are you running a Mosfet in yours?


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/2/15)

Looks good man! How does she vape?


----------



## eviltoy (24/2/15)

Looks good just need to upgrade them wires to a bit thicker guage. Around 1.6mm.


----------



## eviltoy (24/2/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (24/2/15)

Thats my latest box. Oh snap it flipped


----------



## Paulie (24/2/15)

eviltoy said:


> View attachment 21967


Looks great man!!


----------



## Andre (24/2/15)

eviltoy said:


> View attachment 21967


Stunning.


----------



## eviltoy (24/2/15)

Soon there will be smaller versions. Working on something for the people


----------



## Paulie (24/2/15)

eviltoy said:


> Soon there will be smaller versions. Working on something for the people




I have to tell you man i have 2 of these at the moment

1 with Raptor board

1 with only mosfet

The 1 with the mosfet works like a charm also the only diff is it doesnt vape as good as my other and battery life but its still a very good vape!


----------



## eviltoy (24/2/15)

I need to get a raptor. I have a OKL chip on order but ya mosfet boxes hit hard if soldered nicely and using the right guage. Mosfets have become a problem locally nobody has stock.


----------



## Paulie (24/2/15)

eviltoy said:


> I need to get a raptor. I have a OKL chip on order but ya mosfet boxes hit hard if soldered nicely and using the right guage. Mosfets have become a problem locally nobody has stock.



Cool man,

Such a pitty but im sure you will get some soon hopefully! These box style devices are very cool to use and i love em!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (24/2/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Hi guys, i have just finished building a dual 18650 box mod and it is good, it is not as neat as i would have wanted it, but for now it will do  And it still needs to be painted


Nice job dude... If I may ask, where did you procure the box that you built everything in?


----------



## Keith Milton (25/2/15)

Specs for the box mod is as follows:

The box is a Hammonds 1590B box sourced from *Communica*
Push Button Momentory swith sourced from *Communica*
The 510 connector is one from a non functioning e-cig
It is also running with a IRLFZ44 Mosfet with a 15K ohm resistor source from *Screen Vision*
The Battery holder i had to build myself as i could not source a Keystone 1048 battery holder ( only uses Sony VTC4 Batteries)
Still need to source the 15a resettable fuses and connect a master on\off switch.

This mod is a work in progress, will change as time goes on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Keith Milton (25/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Great Job man! That one of the neatest ones i have seen built so far! Are you running a Mosfet in yours?


 
Yes Paulie. I am using a IRFZ44 Mosfet with 15k ohm resistor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (25/2/15)

Thank you very much man!!! I'll pop in communica in midrand and try and get these components


----------



## Paulie (25/2/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Specs for the box mod is as follows:
> 
> The box is a Hammonds 1590B box sourced from *Communica*
> Push Button Momentory swith sourced from *Communica*
> ...



Thanks for all the information on it! You definitely on the right path! Looking forward to see what you have planned for the future!!


----------



## eviltoy (25/2/15)

Hmmm the better mosfets in these boxes are the IRLB3034 and IRLB3813 I prefer the 3813 bit cheaper but same performance


----------



## Keith Milton (25/2/15)

eviltoy said:


> Hmmm the better mosfets in these boxes are the IRLB3034 and IRLB3813 I prefer the 3813 bit cheaper but same performance


 
I tried to get the IRLB3034 mosfet and no one had them in stock. the only one that was even remotely availible was the IRFZ44


----------



## zadiac (25/2/15)

Keith Milton said:


> I tried to get the IRLB3034 mosfet and no one had them in stock. the only one that was even remotely availible was the IRFZ44



http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/mosfe...22677633D424F5448267573743D49524C423330333426


----------



## Keith Milton (25/2/15)

zadiac said:


> http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/mosfe...22677633D424F5448267573743D49524C423330333426


I did enquire from them and they said they had no stock at the moment, that was about two weeks ago.


----------



## zadiac (25/2/15)

Well, according to the site, they have stock. Just checked.


----------



## eviltoy (25/2/15)

Sometimes that site lies lol


----------



## Puff Daddy (21/10/15)

I'm going to try and build my own box mod and post a log on the forum. These pics got my tinkering brain cell jumping with joy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (21/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> I'm going to try and build my own box mod and post a log on the forum. These pics got my tinkering brain cell jumping with joy!



Good luck meneer


----------



## Puff Daddy (21/10/15)

Thanks, I luckily have 3 years experience with electronics and, a box mod is as simple as it comes


----------



## Neal (21/10/15)

eviltoy said:


> View attachment 21967


Mate, late response this thread, but man, that looks well cool. Good job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (21/10/15)

shot


----------



## Hypersonic136 (20/9/18)

eviltoy said:


> View attachment 21967



sorry for digging up an old post. 

Just wanted to know is that mods paint job hyro-dipped?


----------



## eviltoy (21/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> sorry for digging up an old post.
> 
> Just wanted to know is that mods paint job hyro-dipped?


Something like hydrodipping except not with film with paint

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

eviltoy said:


> Something like hydrodipping except not with film with paint


I remember my mother doing art projects using a similar method. Paint floating on something. (Water I think?) She then drew patterns with a toothpick and then she simply dipped the item she wanted to "paint" into the mixture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hypersonic136 (21/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> I remember my mother doing art projects using a similar method. Paint floating on something. (Water I think?) She then drew patterns with a toothpick and then she simply dipped the item she wanted to "paint" into the mixture.


Yea... hydo-dipping then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Hypersonic136 said:


> Yea... hydo-dipping then


I guess it is 

This blunder reminds me of a time I placed a specific order for a take away burger.

"Hi there. I would like a Burger bun with egg and bacon please. So like a bacon and egg burger but without the patty." The lady taking the order just stared at me for a little while, turned around, and gave the order to the kitchen : " One breakfast burger!"

Felt like a real dumbass...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

